# How to Solve a Rubik's Cube Simplified



## jskyler91 (Sep 27, 2011)

I just thought that I would let you guys now that I made a few how to vids a while back. The volume is a little loud, but it is better than being a little quiet. 

[video]http://www.youtube.com/user/jskyler91?feature=mhee#p/u/5/tT05f1jqG_w[/video]

[video]http://www.youtube.com/user/jskyler91?feature=mhee#p/u/6/wJzlBB8VAbE[/video]

[video]http://www.youtube.com/user/jskyler91?feature=mhee#p/u/4/bEuD9t4o9KM[/video]

[video]http://www.youtube.com/user/jskyler91?feature=mhee#p/u/4/bEuD9t4o9KM[/video]

[video]http://www.youtube.com/user/jskyler91?feature=mhee#p/u/2/mR0pdhsRBiI[/video]

[video]http://www.youtube.com/user/jskyler91?feature=mhee#p/u/3/UOnkTQlWnUI[/video]

[video]http://www.youtube.com/user/jskyler91?feature=mhee#p/u/1/4PbzIjv11bA[/video]

I hope this helps people out, I tried to keep it as simple as possible. 
Oh, and just so everyone doesn't say it, yes I started a fraction of a second early on my OLD pb (current is 8.47) and yes it was a really easy solve.


----------

